# How to stop one male rat from humping another?



## Ratatouille11 (Jun 13, 2017)

So I have two rats Gomez and Magneto. They were getting along fine, and still seem like they are, no aggressive streaks, no scratches or anything. On a regular basis when they started getting more conformable with one another they started pinning and cleaning each other. I assume its just them playing and wrestling since there's no signs of aggression and no cleaning off buck grease; just every area but. More recently like a few days to a week ago Magneto started humping Gomez. I assumed it was more wrestling at first since he never really got into any type of humping motion originally. He would just put his front paws on top of Gomez while Gomez would try to run away and then go back at him. Then one day Magneto got fully on Gomez and humped him a few times, followed by tucking his head all the way under his body and checking out his penis. I'm not completely sure what this indicates, but it has now become a ritual of his. I've tried to do some different things to get him to stop, but nothing seems to work. Also I would assume that its just more male rat shenanigans, but Gomez is becoming distraught with it. He used to want to always be next to Magneto. He was bursting with excitement when I originally brought Magneto home and they slept in the same hammock that night. They are not attached at the hip, but they did spend a great deal of time together when I watch them. Now Gomez wants to be on the other side of the cage, or in one of the huts away from magneto so he doesn't get humped. They still play and wrestle like normal and that seems fine, but Gomez wants nothing to do with him when Magneto starts humping him.

P.S. Any ideas for stopping Gomez from pulling all the litter out of the tray? When I originally got Magneto he would push all the litter out of the box. I assume he did that because he was feeling sick, when he recovered, he stopped. Gomez picked up that habit and now does it daily, and I've seen him do it. Every day I sweep it up with a little dust pan and broom and every day he pulls all of it back out. its driving me up the wall. ( I don't know if this could relate at all but the floors are not covered with anything. I was going to put fleece on it, but haven't had time to do it yet.


----------

